# Arduino Software from RodW from HMEM for indexing head?



## frugalguido (Nov 25, 2017)

Has anyone on this board used RodW's software and got it to work ? I tried but can't get it to work at all. Numerous problems I think in the code itself. I have used both Chuck fellows and Gary Limings code and both works fine so I would say the my hardware is ok. I just wanted to get higher performance indexing which supposedly  RodW's code offers but it just doesn't work. I have a new Uno which is the latest revision and I noticed that most users are from a year ago for maybe there is a change in the hardware, but I wouldn't think it would cause a problem. Anyone?

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=25091


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi Guido:  I have tried Chuck Fellows code with a clone UNO and had some problems with it- occasionally it would increment in reverse after 30 to 50 forward increments, and a couple other glitches too. Did a lot of troubleshooting but never did find out if it was a code issue or a hardware one. Obviously not usable for gear cutting with those problems.  Other people say it works fine.
Are you using genuine Arduinos or clones?
Mark S.
ps I think Rod discovered a mistake later on in the thread and did a fix- check that out.  Is your sketch compiling and loading properly?


----------



## frugalguido (Nov 26, 2017)

I am using the UNO revision 3 clone. Yes it complies and loads fine. I rant of mine is the poor user (none basically ) documentation and the sort of cryptic menus. To me the user interface is very very poor compared to Gary Limings version. I think RodW's version has alot of software bloat. I was hoping that someone on here is using it and could explain the operation and the setup. I really don't know if it is not working or if it is not set up correctly because of no user manual. He seems to always default to "its your hardware that causing the problem". But the same hardware works with other people's versions of the indexer.

At least with the Chuck Fellows version I can get it to work, but haven't really checked for missed steps or other wrong moves. Thanks for the heads up on what you experienced with it.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi Guido,  I have the Sainsmart clone shield with the LCD and buttons.  Chuck's code uses the single analog input for the button inputs, with a resistor ladder on the Sainsmart.  I found the resistor ladder had some wrong values which I corrected,  and it helped some but didn't fix it completely.  I still suspect the button portion of the code is causing problems.  I wanted to modify the code and board to use separate inputs for each button but my code writing skills need a lot of improvement- That's where I'm at at the moment.   I might look into other people's versions and maybe even buy a genuine Arduino if I can't get this one to work 100%.  It has to be totally reliable before I build the mechanicals.
Mark S.
ps the frustrating thing is that lots of people have built these successfully who have no electronics experience whatsoever, and here I'm a retired engineer and can't get mine to work for s**t!


----------



## frugalguido (Nov 27, 2017)

Yea, the button interface seems very buggy and all of the versions use that resistor ladder. I notice a lot peoples problems are related to the buttons in general for all versions. I like your idea of separate inputs or maybe go to a matrix. In a previous life, I did audio design (22+ years) and we used a scan system on user buttons in a matrix layout. We never experienced a problem unless a button went bad (stuck or bad contact) ,no false reads which appears to be the problem with the shield. It appears that if the analog value isn't exactly what the Arduino is expecting it doesnt work. 

Ps. LOL, Sometimes a little knowledge works against you,


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah I tried just about everything in my bag 'o tricks: decoupling caps, star grounds, even two totally separate power supplies for the Arduino and the
stepper circuits with opto-couplers for the step and direction and still had problems-  It's either a problem with the code or something wrong with the Arduino itself.  Maybe the Atmel chip itself is a clone and acting erratically? Or very severe switch bounce? 
I'll figure it out eventually I hope, and probably improve my coding in the process.
Mark


----------



## frugalguido (Nov 27, 2017)

I was thinking about a Original Arduino too. The schematic on all the keypads is all the same it looks like, at least the same values on the resistors, maybe just cheap switches is the problem. But, maybe the code is too picky.


----------

